# Space between binding and boot



## Mjc1859 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just wondering if this space can create problems? I matched the boot to binding siz according to burton and I also tried a bunch of different combinations of burton boots and bindings. Every set up I noticed this large gap between the boot and binding which can definitely throw off the angle of your foot. Any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Mjc1859 said:


> View attachment 6312
> 
> 
> Just wondering if this space can create problems? I matched the boot to binding siz according to burton and I also tried a bunch of different combinations of burton boots and bindings. Every set up I noticed this large gap between the boot and binding which can definitely throw off the angle of your foot. Any ideas or thoughts?


did you try fitting those boots into a pair of bindings that were a size smaller then those? also what is it like if you were to strap in?


----------



## Mjc1859 (Nov 27, 2010)

I tried a small binding too. It's a 10.5 boot and there was still a gap with the small ones. If I strap in I can shift my foot with a little force


----------



## dfischer (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I actually have this in my binding and a long withstanding pain issue (although tried multiple bindings).... can something like this cause foot pain or no?


----------

